# REPOST: Nancy Minus



## rusty (Jun 13, 2016)

Lisa Marie Lopez · June 9 at 7:22pm

WARNING. GRAPHIC DETAILS OF RAPE ACCOUNTS.

After everything that has happened in the past 24 hours, I am coming out against a serial rapist. a serial abuser. I have made comments here and there about this person harming me, but never went into too much detail. This persons name is Ishmael Holmes. Also known as Ysabelle Sol. Also known as Nancy Minus. From the ages 14-16, this person raped me, physically abused me, and emotionally abused me. I was at an age where my mind was easily shapable to believe what was being told to me. Especially by an adult, a person who spoke out against sexual violence. A person that was supposed to be a safe member of the punk community. A person that is a POC, apart of the lbgtq community, that is supposed to be a safe person. But this person uses that to an advantage. Preying on people in the same communities. I went through pure torture. Scaring me into sex. Scaring me into never telling a soul. That everyone would hate me because this person had a girlfriend. That no one would believe me. That no one else would want to touch me anyway. This person would threaten me to make me perform oral sex. That if I didn’t this person would “fucking hurt me” This person would walk into a room and hit me in the face until I cried, and would lick my tears. Continuing to hit me. Then storming out of the room. When I would ask this person if the “sex” could stop, this person would agree, then later fondle me in my sleep.

This person would force me into threesomes, with the other person also being forced. This person attempted to do this a second time with a different girl, and her and I continuously said no, don’t, I don’t want to, you need to stop. Please put your clothes on. “Nancy” would refuse. Would not put clothes on. Would not stop attempting to seduce the girl and I. She threatened to call her significant other, that they were going to be mad about it. So “Nancy” pulled a blanket over me as I was laying on my side, shoved their dick in me, raped me, then came on my leg and left.

I went to a girl and told her what happened to me. She said it happened to her too. I violently vomited. I told her to never tell anyone. But she did. She told the owner of the local music venue here at the time. (years later I’m glad she did) more people starting coming out. I was sitting at Denny’s with a group of people and “Nancy” sat down next to me. People were texting me while sitting next to this person, begging me to come to the venue owners house and to go to the police. I was terrified. I bursted into tears, handed a girl my money to pay for my food, and ran out of the restaurant. I had a girl come and pick me up and take me back to the city I lived in, Decatur, Illinois, 30 minutes away. I didn’t want to look back. After that I shut up about the rape allegations and denied them. I ran from Springfield Illinois. I blame myself because I should have went to the police, because it is still happening to other people all over the country. But I was too afraid. I was afraid of what would happen. I was afraid of people hating me, not believing me and the others, or the police not believing me. Or if they did, having to sit in court in front of the person that tortured me. Looking into the eyes of someone who is almost inhuman. Eyes with no emotion, no remorse. I couldn’t relive it all over again. I couldn’t. I ran.

The people in the community addressed “Nancy” about all of the abuse and asked “Nancy” to leave and to not come back. “Nancy” left. But, to this day, “Nancy” is still assaulting people. This person travels across the country hitchhiking, changing names, changing identities, and never staying in one place long to avoid being caught. I am still hearing horror stories of accounts of abuse that this person is putting others through. Trying to force others into threesomes, trying to force them into “sex” when others persistently say no. This person is extremely dangerous and manipulative. I am coming out in great detail because I want everyone to know what happened to me. The horror I went through. I have been getting counseling for years and am currently seeing a psychologist. I want people to be aware and I want people to be safe. So, what can you do you may ask? Spread the word. Share this post. Share photos and social media accounts of this evil individual. Talk to people in community and bring close ties to one another. I may experience retaliation for this. I may experience violence for this. But I have to do this. This person has gone by the names: ISHMAEL HOLMES. YSABELLE SOL. NANCY MINUS. This person carries weapons, and is currently in New Orleans, Louisiana. But travels all over. Seattle, Chicago, St Louis, Virgina, etc. This person has the social media accounts (but will more than likely change) FACEBOOK:facebook.com/kvltasfvck6666 INSTAGRAM: instagram.com/joie_de_mourantTUMBLR: vampyrefreax.tumblr.com


----------



## Dillon Love (Jun 14, 2016)

I can tell your story is legit. He didn't deactivate his tumblr, but surely someone out there knows where this dude is? He needs to be locked up, or at least severely beaten. You don't rape. What a disgusting loser. I hope things work out for you Rusty. I'll try to bash this dude on facebook.


----------



## rusty (Jun 14, 2016)

was reposted from lisa marie lopez's fb. she asked for the post to be shared and i remembered this handy forum. just lookin out for the communtity. thanks for spreading the word!


----------

